
Show HN: Get big picture with logos of your subscribers based on their emails - pplonski86
https://github.com/pplonski/subscribers-picture
======
pplonski86
This is a simple python script that I have used to check who is subscribed to
my newsletter. The script is producing the picture with logos of subscribers
based on their email addresses. Maybe it will be useful for you as well, just
run the script with your email list. To get logos I have used free clearbit
logo api.

